# 6 year old pured bred with papers



## Doc Warren (Aug 27, 2013)

Lost everything. And now I have to give up my shepherd King asap. For pics email me at dr,[email protected] He is wonderful.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there any rescues by you? I wouldn’t just give him to any random person on the Internet


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please contact a rescue. If you give us your location, we can suggest good ones.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Have you contacted his breeder? They should be able to take him back.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------

